# my perfect social dogs



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

so this beautiful lady wants to bring her highly awarded working (non AKC) to visit and her new choclate merle BC pup.

prior to her arrival i worked my dogs untill their butts were dragging and had a serious discussion about manners.

they behaved perfect. 

the female is allegedly DA proper as a general rule.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vqQp_zS10MY&list=UUJzlbxvvCyyxmA--2OSWIyg&index=1&feature=plcp


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

OK don't think it plays??? supposed to be vid, all jerky if so i will remove it??


----------



## Destry K. Alldredge (Mar 20, 2009)

Worked fine for me. A bit jerky but I wouldnt worry about that. The dogs looked to be having a good time.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Thanks, my dogs enjoying means more than any other thing. Good that someone else sees/thinks that.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

somebody on here said that paw raising in the beginning was a sign of stress :-({|=

Your boys wanted to have their way with little miss fire pants


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Lol the boy with spots is a girl. Both BC's are male, my curr has never squatted, always cocks its leg and rapes male dogs, for real. I will get a vid up of her dark side, u will then understand why no reaction is the perfect response.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Lol the boy with spots is a girl..


Is that frowned upon in the outback?


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Long time between drinks.......


----------



## Holden Sawyer (Feb 22, 2011)

LOL, "allegedly" DA...


----------

